

Is Every Speed Limit Too Low? - socalnate1
http://priceonomics.com/is-every-speed-limit-too-low/

======
snori74
The interesting part for me was that the posted speed limit only really
changes the behaviour of the slowest drivers - the 10% who "identify the speed
limit sign and drive at or near that limit".

Bringing their speed up to match the rest of us reduces the variance in speed;
and minimizing the spread of speeds is a key to safety.

